# PICTURE OF yourself thread



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

Post what you look like 

Here are the rules

- Post what you look like
- Try not to post stupidly huge images
- Space out your posts a little bit so that there aren't whole pages of you replying to yourself
- Don't shit on others. If you don't know whether someone is male or female or if you think they look ugly, shut up and get out.
-Be sure to comment on other peoples pictures!


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 8, 2008)

Already exists.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 8, 2008)

THIS IS WHY TITLES THAT FUCKING SAY WHAT THE FUCKING THREAD IS ABOUT ARE FUCKING IMPORTANT

ughhhhhh

EDIT: 





			
				kaia said:
			
		

> If you don't know whether someone is male or female [...], shut up and get out.


How is "your sex is ambiguous" an insult?


----------



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

YEAH


----------



## Deretto (Jul 8, 2008)

Instead of everyone getting pissed off and shit how about you actually be kind and link the user to where the thread is and lock this? No need to go ALL CAPS on his ass.

Here you go, Kaia

http://dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 8, 2008)

Deretto said:


> Instead of everyone getting pissed off and shit how about you actually be kind and link the user to where the thread is and lock this? No need to go ALL CAPS on his ass.


I am not pissed off at him.  I am pissed off whoever originally decided that "(The Person) Behind the Avatar" was a good thread title, as well as fairly miffed at everyone who _kept_ the title in subsequent incarnations of the thread.


----------



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks babe


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Deretto said:


> Instead of everyone getting pissed off and shit how about you actually be kind and link the user to where the thread is and lock this? No need to go ALL CAPS on his ass.
> 
> Here you go, Kaia
> 
> http://dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112


I did so in the very first reply. o_O


----------

